

If you send email newsletters, then you should also do this - alasdairtaylor
http://www.slideshare.net/Al_Taylor/if-you-send-email-newsletters?qid=111d79e7-b887-4602-8bf0-20f6d6de6cf2&v=default&b=&from_search=1

======
chillingeffect
The proposal is that since only 40% of marketing emails are opened, employers
should append ads to their emails, b/c work emails are opened much more often.

~~~
alasdairtaylor
Yes, that's right - and it can be a different audience as well (i.e. not
everyone you communicate with on a daily basis will be on your email
subscription list and vice-versa) - we see it as a great way to expose more
people to your brand (and for most companies would see the messages being
about content/brand building rather than pure advertising.

